# power mac g5 water cooled



## FelixFilms (12 Novembre 2011)

Juste une petite question, je sais que le powermac g5 quad est watercoolé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plaintes à ce niveau sur ce modèle précis... Le système est-il plus résistant ?
Merci


----------



## ntx (12 Novembre 2011)

FelixFilms a dit:


> mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plaintes à ce niveau sur ce modèle précis...


Ah bon ?  Tu  n'as rien trouver sur les fuites de liquide engendrées par l'utilisation de cette technologie. Tu n'as pas du chercher suffisamment. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir , sa tombe bien justement ce modéle est justement souvent repris dans des topics j'en est un justement 

Au bout de 5 ans c'est souvent la carte mére qui pose soucis 

Pour l'instant pas de soucis avec la pompe pour ma part 

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2011)

FelixFilms a dit:


> Juste une petite question, je sais que le powermac g5 quad est watercoolé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plaintes à ce niveau sur ce modèle précis... Le système est-il plus résistant ?
> Merci


Je crois que c'est commun à tous les modèles watercoolés malheureusement


----------



## Onmac (13 Novembre 2011)

Si tu es bricolo, tu démontes ton PowerMac complètement (vraiment complètement !) et tu changes le système de watercooling par un autre (pas top quand même-->enlever un souci pour en remettre un :mouais: ) ou tu passes sur un système à ventilos. Ça fera beaucoup de bruit pour refroidir la bête mais.... pas trop le choix

_dernière option, tu me le file  _


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Novembre 2011)

Il faut voir dans les archives de Macbidouille (entre 2006 et 2008)
Un Mac user avait donné la recette abondamment illustrées pour changer la plomberie et le liquide trop acide qui est à la base de bien des morts prématurées de PowerMac Water Cooled.

C'est vachement bien foutu Internet, on perd rien, voici le site dont je parle ci-dessus : 

http://nysoyan.free.fr/Eaglefour/PowermacG5/PMacG5-04.php


----------



## KERRIA (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Il y a eu une génération à problème..me souviens plus laquelle..personnellement j'ai eu une machine de ce type pendant 4 ans et je n'ai eu aucun inconvénient...je vais rechercher quelle génération...


----------



## FelixFilms (19 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous ! C'est très dissuasif... (Désolé pour le temps de réponse, j'avais pas vu)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Génération du G5 bipro ou la carte mére ou cpu lâche souvent ce qui est mon cas


----------

